# Cutting Real Old Fiberglass Tub



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't believe you're asking this on a DIY forum!
Get your dad to a doctor ASAP!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Fiberglass will not do that, but various medical problems can cause it. Low blood sugar, THE FLU.


----------



## bigfishcatcher3 (Dec 7, 2012)

12 Penny have you ever dealt with a cranky old person who won't just go to the doctor right away. Yes I told him to do that but when I got off the phone I posted this to get more info. This post may result in helpful information to motivate my dad to get to the doctor faster or helpful information to the doctor. Thanks


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

Not trying to be an [email protected]@. But sometimes serious symptoms
need to be acted upon immediately.


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

Bump...just wanted to find out if the old
guy was okay.


----------

